# Formatage en mode terminal



## DocJLA (19 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Y-aurait-il parmi vous un génial spécialiste Unix qui puisse me donner la syntaxe exacte de formatage et initialisation d'un volume au niveau Terminal ? Il faut que je formate des clés USB en DOS ou HFS. Les commandes newfs et fdisk ne me donnent pas entièrement satisfaction. La première formate bien le volume mais uniquement après démontage, et la commande umount ne fonctionne pas (je dois démonter manuellement la clé).

L'autre m'annonce qu'il manque un fichier de référence :
fdisk: could not open MBR file /usr/standalone/i386/boot0: No such file or directory

Bref, help me please !!!

A défaut, si vous connaissez un plug-in RealBasic capable de formater un volume, créer une partition, monter et démonter un volume, je suis preneur. Je n'ai rien trouvé de tel sur les sites ad hoc pointés par RealSoftware.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## averell (19 Août 2005)

Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi tu tiens absolument à passer par le terminal.  
Utilitaire disques ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## DocJLA (19 Août 2005)

Oui, je n'ai pas précisé : il s'agit d'un développement RealBasic, lequel peut intégrer des scripts ou commandes Terminal. Bien sûr, on peut le faire avec Utilitaire de Disque, mais l'objectif est de l'automatiser dans mon soft.


----------



## averell (19 Août 2005)

DocJLA a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je n'ai pas précisé : il s'agit d'un développement RealBasic, lequel peut intégrer des scripts ou commandes Terminal. Bien sûr, on peut le faire avec Utilitaire de Disque, mais l'objectif est de l'automatiser dans mon soft.



OK, c'est en effet plus clair.  
Mais n'étant pas un expert Unix, je n'ai pas de réponse...
Mais je sens qu'un expert va bientôt pointer le bout de son nez...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

tape "man diskutil" 

pour tout ce qui est terminal le manuel suffit.


----------



## DocJLA (19 Août 2005)

Alors là, bravo SuperMoquette !!!

Je cherchais cette solution depuis des semaines, et hop ! la réponse tombe en quelques minutes.

Ça fonctionne admirablement.


Mille mercis à toi, à toute la communauté du forum et à MacGénération.


----------

